# Cerberus on Hades



## JW Flynn

My second coil build on the Cerberus 26650 RDA, mounted on the Hades 26650 Mec Mod

Personally I think the taste is pretty good, especially on this second build, I placed the coils a bit more to the edges of the RDA closer to the airflow holes, It definitely gives me a better hotter vape, and this thing puts out big clouds.... The pictures do not do it justice, lol

The only gripe I have with the device is that you are kind of limited on your building style, you cant really mount parallel coils as the screws wont accept it, as soon as you try to fasten the screws it just pushes the wires out from underneath the screws... I so however have an idea in mind to rectify this... Will update as soon as I have done that 

this build is plain an simple, 24 Gauge Kenthal, 5 wraps per coil (2.4mm inner diameter) came out at 0.22 Ohm. this is a lekker vape!!

Below some pictures of the build... (will try mounting the coils in horizontally at some stage as well, so far, vertical seems to be what this guy prefers, hehe

Device disassembled, ready for assembly after putting it trough some boiling water 


This is how I wig the Cerberus, if you leave to much wig at the top, you will suck up some of that juice!!


As I said, she came in at a even 0.22 Ohm


Just look at all that vapor, LOVE it!!! 


Just a bit of a vape demo, hehe... Short draws, this thing does really produce allot of vapor


and some more...


All in all, I have to say, it's a pretty damn good vape, and it looks frigging sweet on the Hades, Hybrid or just plain direly on the 510 Connection!! (This by the way causes you to have less of a voltage drop as you have way less resistance from the Thread of the 510 connections, and the top cap that turns onto the Hades)


There you have it, let me know what you guys think.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JW Flynn

Oh, one more thing, This tri coil setup, chows your batts, I'm running Efest IMR 26650 3500mAh bats that are rated at 32A constant and 64A burst delivery... I use up two of these bats in a day...!!! Just wanted to let you know, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

JW Flynn said:


> My second coil build on the Cerberus 26650 RDA, mounted on the Hades 26650 Mec Mod
> 
> Personally I think the taste is pretty good, especially on this second build, I placed the coils a bit more to the edges of the RDA closer to the airflow holes, It definitely gives me a better hotter vape, and this thing puts out big clouds.... The pictures do not do it justice, lol
> 
> The only gripe I have with the device is that you are kind of limited on your building style, you cant really mount parallel coils as the screws wont accept it, as soon as you try to fasten the screws it just pushes the wires out from underneath the screws... I so however have an idea in mind to rectify this... Will update as soon as I have done that
> 
> this build is plain an simple, 24 Gauge Kenthal, 5 wraps per coil (2.4mm inner diameter) came out at 0.22 Ohm. this is a lekker vape!!
> 
> Below some pictures of the build... (will try mounting the coils in horizontally at some stage as well, so far, vertical seems to be what this guy prefers, hehe
> 
> Device disassembled, ready for assembly after putting it trough some boiling water
> View attachment 15352
> 
> This is how I wig the Cerberus, if you leave to much wig at the top, you will suck up some of that juice!!
> View attachment 15354
> 
> As I said, she came in at a even 0.22 Ohm
> View attachment 15353
> 
> Just look at all that vapor, LOVE it!!!
> View attachment 15355
> 
> Just a bit of a vape demo, hehe... Short draws, this thing does really produce allot of vapor
> View attachment 15356
> 
> and some more...
> View attachment 15357
> 
> All in all, I have to say, it's a pretty damn good vape, and it looks frigging sweet on the Hades, Hybrid or just plain direly on the 510 Connection!! (This by the way causes you to have less of a voltage drop as you have way less resistance from the Thread of the 510 connections, and the top cap that turns onto the Hades)
> View attachment 15358
> 
> There you have it, let me know what you guys think.....


Damn how's that 3 screen setup!! Oh and nicely done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

very nice build @JW Flynn . some nice gear you using too. 0.2 ohm must kick as hard as hell. 
what camera were you using to take these pics. they are crystal clear


----------



## JW Flynn

Stroodlepuff said:


> Damn how's that 3 screen setup!! Oh and nicely done


Thank you  yeah, love the setup, bit of a gamer, hehe... two 27" (one of them 3d) and the 42" TV for the rest  Love it,


----------



## Rellik

Cool Vape, But I like the tripple monitor setup more !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn

Marzuq said:


> very nice build @JW Flynn . some nice gear you using too. 0.2 ohm must kick as hard as hell.
> what camera were you using to take these pics. they are crystal clear


Thanx man  it's not to bad, I use heavy VG juices, and the juices I mix myself are also either 70/30 or 80/20... would have tried higher but tend to lose too much flavour then, hehe... (trust me with 50/50 mixes, it does kinda hit like a truck, normal smokers suffer when they try it, hehe...)as for the camera, it's a 2 year old Samsung S4 (getting my new note4 next year  ), hehe, simply set it to the highest resolution, it then takes pictures @ 4:3 aspect ration, but then you get the full pixel count available.. if you take it down to widescreen mode the pixel count drops quite allot...


----------



## JW Flynn

I'll do a slow motion video of the vapor production at some stage, it looks pretty damn awesome, editing just takes forever on the GoPro software, especially when adding in flux that smoothes out extremely slowed down videos...


----------



## Marzuq

brilliant


JW Flynn said:


> Thanx man  it's not to bad, I use heavy VG juices, and the juices I mix myself are also either 70/30 or 80/20... would have tried higher but tend to lose too much flavour then, hehe... (trust me with 50/50 mixes, it does kinda hit like a truck, normal smokers suffer when they try it, hehe...)as for the camera, it's a 2 year old Samsung S4 (getting my new note4 next year  ), hehe, simply set it to the highest resolution, it then takes pictures @ 4:3 aspect ration, but then you get the full pixel count available.. if you take it down to widescreen mode the pixel count drops quite allot...


 pictures man. the s4 i had didnt take such nice pics lol


----------

